# Best T-shirt Material/Brand for DTG printing



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I want to start a printing business and I was wondering about the best Tshirt material for DTG printing?

100% Cotton? ring spun? 50/50 cotton/poly? I am lost

Also, what brand do you guys recommend? 

I live in Dubai, and I will be making bulk orders for blanks, so I don't want to get random stuff. 

I am looking for Premium tshirts, soft and classy that can sell for high margin, and not look cheap and corporate gifts.

Thanks in advance.

Tiko


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a list of some that work for us : Gildan softstyle, Hanes nano, Keya shirts and Hanes beefty tees.


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

We always find with DTG that Ringspun shirts work really well. Especially if you are printing on light colored shirts, it makes the hand of the shirt and the print really, really nice. Some 50/50's and even tri-blends can come out pretty nice as well, but 100% cotton will give you the most consistent results.


----------



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

TheBradley said:


> We always find with DTG that Ringspun shirts work really well. Especially if you are printing on light colored shirts, it makes the hand of the shirt and the print really, really nice. Some 50/50's and even tri-blends can come out pretty nice as well, but 100% cotton will give you the most consistent results.


Any specific brand for 100% cotton ring spun? other than Keya as they don't ship to Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have a DTG printer already, or you're shopping for one?

I would suggest you order samples of ALL ringspun shirts from your suppliers. Then, print and wash test ALL of them.

It can take months to dial in the highest quality prints -- months of print and wash testing, months of learning your RIP, months of wash testing!

The brands listed so far are a start, but ringspun cotton is available in many brands, maybe hundreds of brands, and only you know what you want your sell price and profit margin to be!


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

Ahmedtiko said:


> Any specific brand for 100% cotton ring spun? other than Keya as they don't ship to Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


We've had a lot of luck with Anvils ringspun shirts as well as Bella/Canvas, Alternative, American Apparel and Tultex to name a few.


----------



## Roochi (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen Try Cotton Heritage they are the best in the DTG industry. Ring Spun, Tight weave and smooth surface with depth of color


----------



## Aftabmanji (Jul 29, 2017)

We do have dtg printing service if u still searching. feel free to contact.


----------

